# Animal Crossing: New Horizons @ E3 2019 General Discussion



## Justin (Jun 10, 2019)

Given that we're less than 24 hours away from the Direct, I figure it's time for a new thread dedicated to E3! For discussion outside of Animal Crossing, please use the Nintendo Treehouse board. _(of course it's fine to discuss other games during the Direct though)_

*For anyone unfamiliar joining us now, you can catch the Nintendo Direct: E3 2019 presentation live at 9AM Pacific Time / 12PM Eastern Time on June 11th, which is TOMORROW!*

Watch at https://e3.nintendo.com/ or just use the video embedded below which should go live with the Direct at the time:






After the Direct, the live stream will switch to Nintendo Treehouse Live which is a series of gameplay demos by Nintendo of America staff for most of the games featured in the Direct. If Animal Crossing is shown in the Direct, there's a good chance it will be shown during Treehouse Live at some point. You can discuss any such demo in here live too.

If there is Animal Crossing news, please feel free to post significant news and developments in separate new threads outside of this one. For minor details and general reactions, stick to here.

Finally, please try and keep posting quality at a decent level. We've been very lax about it in the last couple weeks in this board since everyone is obviously very excited, but please remember that The Bell Tree does have post quality guidelines regarding very short or solely image meme replies. This is not a chatroom!  We'll likely continue to let sporadic low-quality posts go in this thread due to the hype, but please do not repeatedly fill this thread up with spam or we may take action, thank you!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

Feels good to have a new thread, it feels so clean!
Longest 19 hours of this year so far.

But if Nintendo makes Animal Crossing a no-show than I would not know what to do honestly. I mean, they have taunted us long enough already.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 10, 2019)

Regardless of what happens tomorrow, this thread is going to be busier than a Walmart on Thanksgiving.

I feel like they are going to open the Direct with it. I feel it in my jellies.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 10, 2019)

Yay, new thread.

Like Blue Cup, I think they would show it first, or last. Both would be good in my opinion.

Either way, I'm super excited. I think it will really show something this time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2019)

I'd really love to see AC Switch at the Treehouse, so I can be able to see new content that hasn't been shown in the Direct. (Such as new villagers, which is the main reason btw)

That is, if AC Switch will be at E3, which it almost certainly will.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 10, 2019)

I stay positive and believe that they gonna say something about it. Otherwise, I don't know what is 
going on with Nintendo if they don't say anything about it at all again.


----------



## maple22 (Jun 10, 2019)

No doubt it's going to be shown in the Direct. Hopefully there will be a title and some gameplay footage.

i'm so glad i work later in the day tomorrow


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm positive it will be shown at E3,,, 

Tbh I don't really need a release date, all I want is to see a trailer showing off the game.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2019)

Well, I suspect it'll be shown last, as opposed to Smash at 2018's E3 Direct. That is, if it'll be the focus.

I said "That is" twice in this thread.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 10, 2019)

Can't wait for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Speeny (Jun 10, 2019)

It’ll be shown! Where I live, the direct will be streamed at 2am. I’m just wondering whether I should stay up that late or not.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2019)

Even though I doubt it in a way, I really hope they at least show something.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm lucky, in the Netherlands it's at 6pm and I don't have work tomorrow. I'm really positive they will show it, it seems to be the right moment. I'm so ready to be happy together here.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 10, 2019)

Apparently Animal Crossing isn't even featured on Nintendos E3 lanyard, according to the GameXplain boys. 

https://twitter.com/GameXplain/status/1138184305853681666?s=19

(on mobile, sorry) 



Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I suspect it'll be shown last, as opposed to Smash at 2018's E3 Direct. That is, if it'll be the focus.
> 
> I said "That is" twice in this thread.



Their Twitter reminded last night pretty much solidified that there won't be any focus in the Direct, which had me puuuuumped. A 40 minute Direct without a deep dive means a tooooooonnnnn of content. 

Even discounting Animal Crossing, that is such an exciting prospect.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm going to keep my fingers crossed, and I'm quite excited, but I'm not going to get my hopes up. Whatever happens happens and will give us some idea of where the game is as far as development goes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Their Twitter reminded last night pretty much solidified that there won't be any focus in the Direct, which had me puuuuumped. A 40 minute Direct without a deep dive means a tooooooonnnnn of content.
> 
> Even discounting Animal Crossing, that is such an exciting prospect.


Aww shoot. Chances of Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC it seems? I hope so.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 10, 2019)

Guys we are like hours away!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 10, 2019)

I also have luck that the Direct is around a time where I can watch it and not sometime in the night.
Hope that, if they gonna say something about AC, they gonna show lots of gameplay later at the
Treehouse.

Also, about leaks: After Sabi doesn't say anything about Nintendo leaks, some people now start to
believe in a new leaker from 4Chan, who has Nintendo leaks (also AC) and one of the leaks just got
confirmed at the Ubisoft conference (a Adventure Time DLC for the game Brawhalla, which is also
on the Switch).



Blue Cup said:


> Apparently Animal Crossing isn't even featured on Nintendos E3 lanyard, according to the GameXplain boys.


Ok, but it looks like that only games which have a playable demo at the E3 are on
that lanyard? Also, I can also go ahead and say "X is not on that lanyard, oh no! It
will not be in the Direct!". I mean, since when is a lanyard meaningful?


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

Imagine if you die in your sleep tonight and miss the big reveal tomorrow. 
Yes, this is how scared I am at this point.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 10, 2019)

The lanyard means nothing. It was just a funny tweet being made at Andre's expense based on his expression in the photo.

You don't advertise an unannounced game before revealing it.


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh really? Can you PM me the thread 4chan please?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 10, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> You don't advertise an unannounced game before revealing it.



Exactly this. And also: if AC was featured on the lanyard, then people would KNOW it's being unveiled, something Nintendo would never want. They don't play when it comes to spoilers, lol.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 10, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> Imagine if you die in your sleep tonight and miss the big reveal tomorrow.
> Yes, this is how scared I am at this point.



Yikes.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 10, 2019)

Just think everyone, this time tomorrow you will no longer be expressing your fear over the game not being shown or when it might launch, but instead dealing with a whole new level of pain from now actually having to WAIT for the game to come out, and that will be far more painful than what we are experiencing right now.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 10, 2019)

But at least we would be past Phase 1: The announcement of a release date.

(That is, if it is shown off tomorrow.)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 10, 2019)

Awesome! A new thread! I for one can't wait for tomorrow morning. I almost didn't sleep last night due to being excited, but I probably won't tonight. XD


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 10, 2019)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, release date tomorrow? You're always a day away~!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2019)

I just opened Twitter and I saw a leak by an accident about animal crossing that may have some credibility.



Spoiler



https://twitter.com/ngamethecube/status/1138211277753397248?s=09



Apparently it was leaked by someone who got some things from the ubisoft conference correct.

It might be fake tho so dont get excited. Or not excited idk


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 10, 2019)

Since I live outside the US (I live in Philippines), E3 should be at Jun 12 for me.
Also, zach's claim is FAKE


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I just opened Twitter and I saw a leak by an accident about animal crossing that may have some credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, read the replies.

People are trying to use a real leak from elsewhere and mixing it into their own fake crap to make it appear legitimate.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 10, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> I just opened Twitter and I saw a leak by an accident about animal crossing that may have some credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the link doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 10, 2019)

I didn't wanna click on the link, fake or no fake.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 10, 2019)

i've seen so many "leaks" by people and pictures of the game, and its great fan art in HD and some stuff that looks fake. at this point i'm not believing anything till tuesday. After reading everything i think at this point its a bunch of people who say they are leakers or people just looking for attention and some 5 seconds of fame.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 10, 2019)

see exampls of fanart please


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 10, 2019)

Justin said:


> Nah, read the replies.
> 
> People are trying to use a real leak from elsewhere and mixing it into their own fake crap to make it appear legitimate.



Yeah I realized that later :/ my mistake.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> Yeah I realized that later :/ my mistake.



It's all good. It's almost like an evolved form of the old trick where you would make a leak believable by listing a bunch of super mundane or obvious sounding things first, and then just throw in the one crazy wild game in the middle or end of it.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 10, 2019)

Much like listing Luigi's Mansion 3, Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem Houses, and somewhere right in the middle...

Harvest Moon Kart.


----------



## FailedOmelet (Jun 11, 2019)

I am SO READY for the wait to be over.  I am going to work early so I can watch the direct live.

It's crazy that in less that 12 hours, we might finally find out what AC Switch is all about.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm fully prepared not to see Animal Crossing shown tomorrow... Being positive. Just preparing myself for the worst.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

I just woke up and my body is ready for either the best day ever or a big dissappointment.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 11, 2019)

Aaaa i cannot wait, I feel like this direct will not be a let down~


----------



## Neechan (Jun 11, 2019)

Going to sleep now, guess I know the news when I get back


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

I got mixed feelings on when it'll show up. It has a 50/50 chance at that to show up at this year's E3. Nintendo knows this is the most anticipated title next to Smash, they almost certainly don't want to let us down. But if they have to delay it, yes it'll backfire, but it'll be worth their trouble.

Time to try to go to bed. (Jeez, I can't seem to fall asleep at 12:30 no more, even if I try...)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 11, 2019)

other thread's closed, so I'm gonna post my release timeframe guess of 11/24-12/14 range

or if they actually end up delaying, a march/april release next year


----------



## Glake (Jun 11, 2019)

I just need this direct to happen to this FREAKING anxiety can finally end!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

7-ish hours!

I'm leaving my moms house to travel back to my own house, that's going to take 3-ish hours with public transport..
Good way to kill time.  Kinda jealous of the people who can watch it right when they wake up.


----------



## matt (Jun 11, 2019)

Reading posts about you guys going to bed and getting the news when you wake up is kinda making me sad, im at work and finish when the direct starts xD


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 11, 2019)

i'm so so excited for this direct!! so ready to see some gameplay, and i want a release date even if it's late 2019!! i bought a switch basically just for ac so :')

i'm in japan, so i'll have to be up at 1am to watch :\ don't know if i'll stay awake or not yet.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

5cm/s said:


> i'm so so excited for this direct!! so ready to see some gameplay, and i want a release date even if it's late 2019!! i bought a switch basically just for ac so :')
> 
> *i'm in japan, so i'll have to be up at 1am to watch :\ don't know if i'll stay awake or not yet.*



Oh, that's a bummer. I'm in sweden and the direct starts at 6pm here. Perfect time for me.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

For me the direct starts at 6 pm. I am from Austria so it's perfect. I will go buy some snacks for the direct and hope the time will pass fast!


----------



## Piginapoke (Jun 11, 2019)

matt said:


> Reading posts about you guys going to bed and getting the news when you wake up is kinda making me sad, im at work and finish when the direct starts xD



Me too. I will somehow ignore social media on way home at 5pm until I get home to watch the direct afterwards.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm so glad it will be evening in my timezone when directs happens.  I usually miss every livestream, but 
Nintendo's E3 direct.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm almost certain that we'll see the game today. It's likely going to be the release window that's probably going to upset people. A recent listing on Amazon Japan that was pulled not soon after had a date for Zelda, which if true could potentially rule out a month for Animal Crossing.

The date if anyone is interested:



Spoiler



September 20th for Zelda: Links Awakening


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't see why they could now release Link's Awakening and AC in the same month. More likely they release (close) together than Pokemon and AC.
3 hours left!


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Guys we are hours away!


----------



## Burumun (Jun 11, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> I don't see why they could now release Link's Awakening and AC in the same month. More likely they release (close) together than Pokemon and AC.
> 3 hours left!



I mean, it's enough of a game that Nintendo thinks it's worth $60, according to placeholders, and from what I can tell, they don't seem to want to release two of their big games in one month, so I'm gonna agree with Blue Cup and say that probably rules out the month Link's Awakening comes out. 
That being said, I would love a September release and hope Nintendo just releases them both, anyway. But I also don't care about Link's Awakening at all.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> I don't see why they could now release Link's Awakening and AC in the same month. More likely they release (close) together than Pokemon and AC.
> 3 hours left!



Well yeah, hence my saying it potentially could rule out a month. 

I have a half a foot long from Subway and a can of Dark Berry Dr. Pepper waiting for me in the fridge. I am prepared for this thing.


----------



## Envy (Jun 11, 2019)

Pokemon in November, Link's Awakening in September. Luigi's Mansion 3 will be somewhere in the mix, too. I can't lie, I'm getting the sinking feeling that AC Switch may not be a 2019 title anymore. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

We will know more in 3 hours.
And if not, we all cry in 3 hours.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 11, 2019)

Envy said:


> Pokemon in November, Link's Awakening in September. Luigi's Mansion 3 will be somewhere in the mix, too. I can't lie, I'm getting the sinking feeling that AC Switch may not be a 2019 title anymore. I really hope I'm wrong.



Same. I had faith in a 2019 release until I saw the release date for Link's Awakening. Now I don't feel so good about it. August is WAY too soon to release the game, unless they totally blindside us and surprise us, but I really doubt it. September is now taken. October... probably Luigi's Mansion. November, Pokemon. December... well, probably nothing. It worked last year with Let's Go coming out in November and Smash in December because Let's Go wasn't a huge Pokemon title like Sword and Shield will be. I don't think they would release two huge games a month apart, especially since if they are meant to be Holiday games, many children will only get to pick one game for their holiday present and I think AC would be swept over by Pokemon. There's no real way to know anything until the Direct airs in a few hours, but as of right now I'm not holding my breath. Which is unfortunate because 3 Pokemon generations have come and gone since the last AC title and all AC has gotten in the meantime is a couple of sub-par spin offs.

I'll go ahead and edit this to say I'm a huge Pokemon fan and I've loved and been playing that longer than Animal Crossing. I hope no one takes offense to the point I made about 3 generations passing since there was a new Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Nintendo better say something about it or they can prepare their butts for a giant riot. Lot of fans 
already said online that they gonna let out their anger if nothing happens today again. They are
right now living time bombs.

More than 2 hours away. I pray to Iwata that they gonna say something.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

Actually, it was only two generations that have come and gone. XY(gen 6) and SunMoon(gen 7).



Hekapoo said:


> Nintendo better say something about it or they can prepare their butts for a giant riot. Lot of fans
> already said online that they gonna let out their anger if nothing happens today again. They are
> right now living time bombs.
> 
> More than 2 hours away. I pray to Iwata that they gonna say something.



I'd like it if all those fans would stop and remember that this is just a video game that a big corporation is wanting to sell them.

Animal Crossing, while it started out as series that got a game every three years or so, quickly stagnated with City Folk and Nintendo realized this. New Leaf tried something new with the formula, but it took time to rethink the gameplay and freshen it up. It worked wonders for them, so future releases are definitely spaced farther and farther apart now because they know they can't just pull a Game Freak and release a new game with minimal updates. We'll be looking at another good 6 to 7 years before the next game as well. 

Premature reactions and declarations are highly immature, and threatening to riot? Seriously? I'm thinking the fanbase is either very young or most had started with New Leaf and thus have no idea how game development works. Things take time.

And to boot, Nintendo didn't actually announce THE Animal Crossing game in September, but the fact they - A - game in the series was in development.

For comparisons sake, we know a big new mainline Zelda is in development, they have told us as much. They didn't make a spectacle about it like they did with Animal Crossing though.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Two hours to go...and I'm having a really hard time staying positive, lol.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm watching random episodes of South Park in the meantime... ^^


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> I'd like it if all those fans would stop and remember that this is just a video game that a big corporation is wanting to sell them.


You can never change the fans and the way they act, as sad as it is. Just look at those asking for Mother 3 for like years and now start to even asking Doug Bowser about the game all the time after they did the same with Reggie.

Besides, those 9 months has left its traces, AC fans are like the Smash fans back then who kinda had the
same behavior. The fans will stop when they get what they want, as stupid as this might sound.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> Actually, it was only two generations that have come and gone. XY(gen 6) and SunMoon(gen 7).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll yeet a Wooloo across the milky way if there's no info. Nintendo, don't make me do thiiiiis. XD


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

I can only imagine what it must feel like right now for the social media guys at Nintendo. They are going to be dealing with a lot of nonsense in the next two and half hours, all the whole the big wigs are rubbing elbows with the media in LA.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m so nervous right now HECK


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

what are the odds they fake us out again and slip it in at the very end?


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

You can't really put anything past Nintendo. They are the kings of the left field and love to play tricks on people.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> I can only imagine what it must feel like right now for the social media guys at Nintendo. They are going to be dealing with a lot of nonsense in the next two and half hours, all the whole the big wigs are rubbing elbows with the media in LA.



The other companies already had to deal with nonsense as there were AC fans asking in the chat from the other presentations at the E3 of where Animal Crossing is (of course they were trolling, however, some people thought they are serious and there was kinda drama).


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Lowkey now I kinda just want nintendo not to mention animal crossing at all, just to see how big the reaction is in the community, but then again i'd probably be one of the people freaking out because ive been prepping since 8am just for this direct


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

Auroralights3 said:


> Lowkey now I kinda just want nintendo not to mention animal crossing at all, just to see how big the reaction is in the community, but then again i'd probably be one of the people freaking out because ive been prepping since 8am just for this direct



I like the way you think.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> what are the odds they fake us out again and slip it in at the very end?



"We'll make AC fans interested in other games, whether they like it or not!" 
Or am I the only one mainly watching the Directs for games like AC and Pok?mon, and getting really interested in other games they present? Because I always get the feeling a lot of the fandom plays AC exclusively, which is part of why people get so rabid about the possibility of Direct announcements. Not like I haven't always been at least bummed out after every Direct with no mention of AC Switch, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

Bcat said:


> what are the odds they fake us out again and slip it in at the very end?



What if it's not even in the direct at all, only to show it in the Treehouse literally minutes after the direct have ended. That would be so mean. They did it with Metroid: Samus Returns.


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Burumun said:


> Or am I the only one mainly watching the Directs for games like AC and Pok?mon, and getting really interested in other games they present? Because I always get the feeling a lot of the fandom plays AC exclusively, which is part of why people get so rabid about the possibility of Direct announcements. Not like I haven't always been at least bummed out after every Direct with no mention of AC Switch, though.


This was the first e3 ive ever watched but I found myself getting interested in games even though I havent necessarily played them all. Games that were shown like Spiritfarer looked really good and I found myself excited. Honestly, ill be disappointed if there is no AC2019 announced, but if they show an interesting game, I wont be 100% disappointed


----------



## Amilee (Jun 11, 2019)

im so nervous ;; im not sure how i react if we dont get news but im not even sure how i react if we get news xD
it will be like a feverdream or something ahaha


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 11, 2019)

WeiMoote said:


> I'm watching random episodes of South Park in the meantime... ^^



LOL I?m also watching South Park to pass the time!!
I?m so anxious rn honestly ;;


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh boy guys almost 1 hour left.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

Burumun said:


> "We'll make AC fans interested in other games, whether they like it or not!"
> Or am I the only one mainly watching the Directs for games like AC and Pok?mon, and getting really interested in other games they present? Because I always get the feeling a lot of the fandom plays AC exclusively, which is part of why people get so rabid about the possibility of Direct announcements. Not like I haven't always been at least bummed out after every Direct with no mention of AC Switch, though.



I'm watching the Direct for everything it has to offer. Animal Crossing just happens to be my main focus this year considering it hasn't officially been announced yet.

I expect a new 2D Metroid as well for some reason.


----------



## Envy (Jun 11, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> What if it's not even in the direct at all, only to show it in the Treehouse literally minutes after the direct have ended. That would be so mean. They did it with Metroid: Samus Returns.



Animal Crossing is too big for them to do that.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

Envy said:


> Animal Crossing is too big for them to do that.



Yeah, it just makes me think of how they trolled us with the Isabelle for smash/Animal Crossing 2019 bit in September.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

I honestly hope they start with animal crossing. I’m interested in all of Nintendo’s games, but I won’t be able to pay attention waiting on them to show animal crossing lol. They gotta start with it.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm calling it right now; Animal Crossing will be the very last game they show during the direct.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Stalfos said:


> I'm calling it right now; Animal Crossing will be the very last game they show during the direct.



I would honestly be surprised if they didn't do this. Nintendo seems to get an almost sick thrill out of trolling us, lol.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

30 minutes you guys!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

My stress levels are skyrocketing!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m so excited. But also so nervous at the same time. It just has to be there.  I’m just hoping it’s not delayed.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 11, 2019)

Less than 30 min y'all. Very excited and nervous. Prayer circle for something animal crossing. I know we're all dying here lmao.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 11, 2019)

Have YouTube opened in the corner of my phone, just waiting for the Direct to go live...


----------



## FailedOmelet (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm embarrased to admit im getting a little tense over here.  Less than 15 minutes now.  What could we see?


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m only into it for animal crossing. I’m doing summer (all-day) Russian classes and it starts in the middle of the last hour before lunch for me so it will be so hard to not pick up my phone and peak! I am so ready to hit lunch break, go get some Sonic and see it. I might spoil it for myself and check here first though just to prepare myself now for disappointment lmao.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 11, 2019)

Here we go. It?s nearly time.  Just another 10 more minutes!


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 11, 2019)

We're close! I'm so nervous but excited.
I'm thinking it will be the first or last they show!


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

with 9 minutes left, i wont lie, a tad bit tense but my body is ready. Very excited to see how Bowser does with his first e3 direct as head of nintendo of america


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

My body is (not) ready...


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

5 minutes!!!


----------



## Kamzitty (Jun 11, 2019)

5 mins to go and my heart is pounding LMAOO. Why am I so TENSE


----------



## Piginapoke (Jun 11, 2019)

May the Bells be with you....


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

The main stream is boring. Still just a static image. We have a countdown on the UK stream, and live chat.  :3


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Here we go! 1 min left! Really really hope that we have a mention of AC...would love gameplay and a release date.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

Were only seconds away. See you all on the other side.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

Good luck everyone with hoping and praying the answers may be upon us.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh boy I am sooo excited! Please give us animal crossing ;o;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm most likely not going to watch the Direct, as I wanna be surprised. As in, finding out info if it actually was at E3 by going to Club Tortimer for example.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

I like how the countdown at the top of the page is now counting up. Good work.


----------



## carackobama (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m so ANXIOUS


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Bowser just died inside.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

I wonder if they will give a release date for LM3


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> I wonder if they will give a release date for LM3



Just "2019". Eh.


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 11, 2019)

Omg I am nervous D:


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Just "2019". Eh.



That makes me nervous


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2019)

RIP people's hopes and dreams of a September release


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Im so scared i feel it wont happen unless its last


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks like Link took that spot for September eh?


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

Somehow my hopes are dying slowly xD


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm definitely getting Mario maker 2, Luigi's mansion 3, Link's awakening... and have room for the big one (AC) if they make it this year too.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> Somehow my hopes are dying slowly xD


Same. I just want a answer like oh sorry just wait for more news coming or like whats going on


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

Only half the direct left.. No show gets more realistic I'm scared


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

I still have faith. Their flying through everything and it’s almost half way through, I feel it may have a more dedicated chunk in a minute.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

dudeabides said:


> I'm definitely getting Mario maker 2, Luigi's mansion 3, Link's awakening... and have room for the big one (AC) if they make it this year too.



My boyfriend really wants luigis mansion 3 and that made me want it too


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

I guess it's likely to be the grand finale. Once we hit the five-minutes-remaining mark, that's when it's okay to start panicking.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Someone tell me when to panic... jk already am


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

There's still 15 minutes. Plenty time for a big reveal.


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Everything they announced as playable has been show except marvel. That’s a good thing. Don’t panic yet.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm glazing past all the other announcements. Even if it's games I like/want.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

Ughh, this look bad. '__' (not games they show, but likeness of they showing any ac content)

EDIT: AAAAAAAAAH OMG


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Mm. Well under 10 minutes left now. At least they seem to be getting through the trailers at a strong pace.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

I dont think they are showing it


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

12 minutes or so left


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

HERE IT IS!!!


----------



## Sphynx (Jun 11, 2019)

Still time! Lets just all hope and pray lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

The Direct lasts 40 minutes, no? 6 minutes now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nook Inc?


----------



## Sphynx (Jun 11, 2019)

aaaaaaaa


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

YESSSS


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

AAAAAAA?


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 11, 2019)

GUYSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Iemon (Jun 11, 2019)

WHAT IS This


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

What is this


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Is this a mainline game...?


----------



## Sphynx (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh no


----------



## Licorice (Jun 11, 2019)

I can’t watch it because I’m at work rn but I’m HYPE


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

NEW HORIZONS MARCH 20 2020


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Whattt march 2020


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow guess we have a release date


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 11, 2019)

Is this supposed to be like pocket camp..


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 11, 2019)

March 20 is going to take a while, but New horizons looked fun.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

animal crossing: S U R V I V A L     E D I T I O N


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, I’m really really upset it’s 2020 HOWEVER, it does look very different but gorgeous - it’ll be on treehouse so will wait for that.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jun 11, 2019)

Looking awesome! I am already planning to preorder a copy and also get a Switch!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah but is the island expension the same as the mainline game? Because the last parts looked different than the island expension?? What even is that.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

WE HAVE A DATE AND GAMEPLAY THATS ALL THAT MATTERS


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

So is it like a town planner or....?

I?m really skeptical rn.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't know how I felt about it? Like.. hm


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2019)

it actually looks pretty neat and i'm so excited! shame we have to wait so long.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm still hyped. The game looked like a bit of a mixed bag but overall probably good.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

Well... at least it was announced.


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

i dont even know how to feel about the new game yet. Looks like a lot of crafting and not really falling in line with older ac. Looks like a mix of non microtransaction pocket camp tbh


----------



## Soigne (Jun 11, 2019)

this literally looks so disgusting


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 11, 2019)

The game looks good af but it looks different. I don't even know what to think at this point but not surprised at them moving the launch date to 2020.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

But did I understand correct, they will show some early gameplay in Treehouse?


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 11, 2019)

I think it looks amazing idk what everyone’s iffy about lol. 
Idec about the wait, New leaf can hold me over forever.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

I have to leave for work but when treehouse announces do you think theyll be youtube videos just on it so i can see?


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow, it looks so different.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2019)

Kind of looks like a mashup of traditional Animal Crossing,Desert Island Escape and Pocket Camp.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

ilpo said:


> But did I understand correct, they will show some early gameplay in Treehouse?



Yeah they will


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, they will show some early gameplay during treehouse.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

At least they show something on the treehouse. We will know more soon


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m not a big fan so far but I’ll still buy it lol


----------



## Roshan (Jun 11, 2019)

Auroralights3 said:


> i dont even know how to feel about the new game yet. Looks like a lot of crafting and not really falling in line with older ac. Looks like a mix of non microtransaction pocket camp tbh



looks like a spin off, pocket camp X ac 
boy they better show some more bc rn it looks like minecraft X animal crossing lol


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 11, 2019)

It looked nice towards the end but hmmmmm :\


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m so disappointed so far  it looks terrible to me. That’s not animal crossing


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

I dont particularly like the crafting aspect of the game so far. Kinda liked ac because i didnt have to make every single thing, hoping the treehouse will redeem it :/


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2019)

https://vimeo.com/user99603671/review/341609045/a31545495c

Not the best quality, but incase you wanted to see.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 11, 2019)

It looks really cute and I like how you can finally create ways and fences.
A bit much minecrafty, but eh.. after all Animal Crossing is somewhat like Minecraft: You create your own world


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Mars said:


> https://vimeo.com/user99603671/review/341609045/a31545495c
> 
> Not the best quality, but incase you wanted to see.






			
				Vimeo said:
			
		

> Sorry, we couldn’t find that page



See


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

lol 77 users in this thread rn.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## lunatepic (Jun 11, 2019)

AAAAA doesn't look exactly like i was hoping it would but i'm so glad we got to see it nevertheless!!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

At least we get proper paths, amirite?


----------



## Speeny (Jun 11, 2019)

I don?t know how I feel about the new game. It does look interesting though. Building your town up from absolutely nothing sort of thing. I kind of get a ?Lost in Blue? vibe. I didn?t really want the survival genre incorporated but we?ll have to see more of it during the treehouse segment. 

Either way, March 2020 will feel like such a long wait.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh god it looks so different. I lowkey want New Leaf remastered for the switch..


----------



## Neechan (Jun 11, 2019)

Ehh, I don’t know how I feel about it....this comes from the fact that we know nothing about it at the moment (until the treehouse shows some of it...) and apparently we came from somewhere hence the desert island theme?...I guess we’ll know more in coming months  (9 more months)


----------



## cakiepop (Jun 11, 2019)

I’ve noted that we can harvest flowers, make paths, and forge over rivers. THAT SOUNDS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

I think it's interesting that you start on an  empty island and you can create your own little village or world


----------



## Mars (Jun 11, 2019)

I like it. I noticed them wearing purses and the characters now have a bit of hair flow. We have to remember this is a work in progress. New leaf didn't come out exactly as it did when it was first shown.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 11, 2019)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> At least we get proper paths, amirite?



Yes. Exactly that.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

honestly i'm into it! I like the vibe they're going for.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> See



Like the moments later in the video look super nice but the beginning looks not so good.


----------



## Liability (Jun 11, 2019)

is the treehouse for it today?


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Official blurb from Nintendo E3 site:

_
"Players embark on an ultra-exclusive Nook Inc. Deserted Island Getaway Package and enjoy a peaceful existence full of creativity, charm and the freedom to roll up their sleeves and make their new life whatever they want it to be. Players can collect resources they can craft into everything from creature comforts to handy tools as they set up a homestead they can decorate freely, both inside and out.

The Animal Crossing: New Horizons game will be released on the Nintendo Switch™ system  on March 20, 2020."_

That makes it sound like we've lost all shops and bye bye main street! haha.


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

Does this mean we have to build the museum from the ground up? Oh lord. This is gonna be a lot of work


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 11, 2019)

I?m so happy! I can?t wait to play with everyone again, March 20 can?t come soon enough!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm guessing it's less survival and more Nook going "here's a desert island for you to settle, have fun." Kind of like the mayor mechanic from NL on steroids.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

did they have the treehouse icon during the stream for animal crossing? I was too shocked by the release date too notice.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm down you guys! I wasn't sure how to feel about it but it immediately warmed up to me. I realised it's basically what I wanted, being able to build something from the ground up. However, that's definitely not what everyone wants, I know. Moving into a lived-in town has its charm. I'm looking forward to seeing the demo!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

When does the treehouse start?


----------



## duckyducky (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah if we have to craft everything I will be outtie


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

did y'all notice all the furniture outside?? and look at how many people are online at once! We gonna have such lit parties


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 11, 2019)

I wonder if I'm looking too much into it but there were 8 people in that final shot....does that mean expanded multiplayer?


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 11, 2019)

Stevey Queen said:


> did they have the treehouse icon during the stream for animal crossing? I was too shocked by the release date too notice.



It was announced after the trailer that we would see the games director's explore the early moments in the game during treehouse.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

That was one heck of a Direct. Knew it was gonna be good, but not THAT good.

Animal Crossing looked great and was the departure that I was expecting.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh boy I don't like the crafting part xD I hope it's not a grind.AC is supposed to be relaxing. I have enough games where I have to farm things...


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2019)

as someone who couldn't care less about pocket camp and crafting, the premise doesn't sound too great. i hope it isn't completely dominant and you can still just buy things. though the pocket camp inspired landscape/town decorations are exciting, i've always wished decorating your town was easier.

also who needs bridges when you have a fishing rod i guess?

they have my money anyway, i hope more is revealed in the next 9 months (god). in the meantime i'll be milking new leaf.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jun 11, 2019)

We'll probably have to build all of the shops and stuff. Crafting is going to be a huge part of the game but I doubt they'd do away with shops entirely. I'm super excited about it, it looks like you'll really get to build the town from the ground up.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm excited to be able to jump over river and decorate whole world. Making paths looked funny. Characters and world looks little weird, like rubber and no any texture, but I think it will change, since it is still in development. I hope super bad I could move camera angle, but well... Aaah, can't wait to see more gameplay and get more information.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

I was a bit, ah... surprised, I suppose you might say. But honestly, I love what they're doing with the game. This is gonna be great.


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

At the end of the trailer, a villager with a backpack is shows so I have hopes the clothing from Pocket Camp will make a return. 
The more I watch it the more I am oke with the style they choose. March 2020 is a bit of a bummer but a good season to start in..


----------



## azkirby (Jun 11, 2019)

This is literally all I want and more!!

Because it will mean that everyone has such a different town, and even when you start over you will possibly end up with a different town.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 11, 2019)

Chouchou said:


> When does the treehouse start?



Immediately. It's running right now, showing some Pok?mon stuff. I think they'll be showing Treehouse stuff for a couple days though, so maybe no Animal Crossing today.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)

I feel like they didn't want to drop a banger on us today. lol who thinks they will wait until they announced a new Switch redesign to show us the new animal crossing?


----------



## Liability (Jun 11, 2019)

the crafting is so off putting. at this point i just want the game for the graphics


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

so after watching the trailer a couple of times, its actually kinda charming. Looks like the first store is almost like a tent with tom nook who has the crafting area. Also it looks like villagers interact with the town more by sitting and talking. one thing is that the sheep looks weird (fur doesnt look fluffed out) but i think my faith is restored


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

The one good thing about that trailer was no Isabelle. Was she cut? Doubt it. But still, nice not to see her face in everything to do with Animal Crossing.


----------



## Sholee (Jun 11, 2019)

I assume everyone gets the same empty island to work with instead of randomly generated map? I'm excited for this! I do like survival - craft your own things type games so it's right up my alley. I did notice that the tree was digged up and placed in the pocket which makes me hopeful that it'll be easier to move things around your town.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 11, 2019)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Immediately. It's running right now, showing some Pok?mon stuff. I think they'll be showing Treehouse stuff for a couple days though, so maybe no Animal Crossing today.



If you follow Nintendo on twitter they tell you which game is on the treehouse so you don't have to watch all day:
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1138489191086432257


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

I didn?t think it was possible for me to hate an animal crossing game. But omg I absolutely hate it. It looks so bad! Even if they fix it graphically okay fine. But crafting? That?s not animal crossing. She dug up a tree and put it in her pocket. I hate it so much. I?m heartbroken.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

projectx1991 said:


> It was announced after the trailer that we would see the games director's explore the early moments in the game during treehouse.



Okay thank you. I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Fey (Jun 11, 2019)

So far I’m quite underwhelmed, but still open to changing my mind once we see more.
. . . 
Speaking of things to see: for a moment I thought the character had salad piled on her head in the last shot, but alas, it was just a flower crown


----------



## Jacob (Jun 11, 2019)

I definitely think it's just another change that needs to get used to but I'm SO EXCITED, it's not at all too cutesy which is what I was worried about. Except maybe the text font... ehh


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 11, 2019)

BACKPACKS FROM POCKET CAMP ARE IN THE GAME! I REPEAT

BACKPACKS ARE IN THE GAME


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm struggling to see how a lot of old features/characters will be incorporated into this game. I'll list some out,

1. Dr. Shrunk
2. Museum
3. GracieGrace
4. Mayor
5. The Nook/Nookling stores, you can see the Nooklings in Tom's craft store in the trailer.
6. ANYTHING else that was on main street.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 11, 2019)

I just want to know if I can marry Kappn in this game and have human-kappa hybrid children


----------



## minimoon (Jun 11, 2019)

Can't wait to see it on treehouse because I really don't know how to feel about it so far and need reassuring! It looked odd to me - like way too zoomed in. 
I hated PC so I hope it's not going too far in that direction, but if we really are building everything from scratch, including shops and other buildings, I guess it will incorporate aspects of Happy Homes. I hope it's not too much freedom and there's still some of the randomness of earlier games.


----------



## smonikkims (Jun 11, 2019)

Aubrey895 said:


> I didn?t think it was possible for me to hate an animal crossing game. But omg I absolutely hate it. It looks so bad! Even if they fix it graphically okay fine. But crafting? That?s not animal crossing. She dug up a tree and put it in her pocket. I hate it so much. I?m heartbroken.



I really really really doubt the crafting will be the be all and end all. I feel like you'll be able to buy some things and craft others. But I have to say I like that you can dig up trees because I imagine it just means you'll be able to move them without destroying them! I guess the axe is only for harvesting things from trees now which is fine by me.


----------



## Sholee (Jun 11, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I'm struggling to see how a lot of old features/characters will be incorporated into this game. I'll list some out,
> 
> 1. Dr. Shrunk
> 2. Museum
> ...



Well i don't know what this game has in store but those can be incorporated into the island as you build up as do most other "survival/build your own world" games.

They can even visit your island by boat on random days.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Two questions:

1) Are we still the mayor?

2) Where's Isabelle?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

Acnl looked so different from the first time they showed it to the release...so maybe there is still hope?


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hekapoo said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) Are we still the mayor?
> 
> 2) Where's Isabelle?



honestly looks like we are the town/country's founder so a bit of a step up from the mayor.


----------



## Riley9 (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope they let us build shops and design them kind of like in HHD


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

I watched the trailer a few times now. I am fan of build up from the ground games... I love them but AC  wasn't one of them but I think I will learn to love it the way it is.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

I will say this I do hope we have a house in that tent was just because that player was in the beginning. Also I really hope if you do craft things I hope it doesn?t take real time to craft and you just get it immediately because I hate games where it takes a few hours to get your item


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Auroralights3 said:


> honestly looks like we are the town/country's founder so a bit of a step up from the mayor.



Ah, I see. 

Hope I have the power to turn Isabelle into the mayor of my town I build then.


----------



## Iemon (Jun 11, 2019)

I wonder how big the island is going to be and if you can not only create dirt paths but also lay down your own designed paths? 
I also hope we won't have to craft everything from clothing to furniture like PC. Will there be shops?

Hopefully they'll explain more in treehouse.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 11, 2019)

I think it's interesting that we can actually throw items on the ground outside!!! No more pwp grinding? XD


----------



## L0g1c (Jun 11, 2019)

It looks like outdoor furniture is now a reality. I was disheartened at first, but the more I examine it the more excited I get. I wonder if the backpacks will get storage functionality. Probly as you build the island, animals will move in, maybe even special characters with shops. I don't see why the old stuff can't come back.


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

Omg, AC NH game footage in Treehouse now/really soon!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

*Treehouse is talking right now about Animal Crossing!*


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 11, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> I'm struggling to see how a lot of old features/characters will be incorporated into this game. I'll list some out,
> 
> 1. Dr. Shrunk
> 2. Museum
> ...



Maybe it will be the opposite of New Leaf where you'll have to get on Kapp'n's boat in order to get to the mainland and Main Street instead of the island.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

Animal crossing treehouse is live now folks.


----------



## L0g1c (Jun 11, 2019)

> I hate games where it takes a few hours to get your item


Nintendo has only done that in apps as far as I know.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 11, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> if they actually end up delaying, a march/april release next year



yay, I was right for my delayed guess

hearing actual english dialogue is weird af, though I suppose they actually had a human doing the announcement for the plane

really loving the soft and warm look of this

also yay, we can finally make dirt paths (and really hope this means they dropped grass deterioration)

SO MUCH FURNITURE OUTSIDE THIS TOWN/ISLAND RATING IS GONNA PLUMME- I mean, SO MANY DECORATIVE OPTIONS

plus looks like multiplayer is now eight people, though wonder if this is for both online and local or just local

no opinion on the crafting, that will depend wholly on how well it's handled. best case scenario, aside from maybe some items, it's just materials needed (no crafting time delay nonsense for most creations), and they can be reasonably obtained all on their own with some decent amount of effort


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

This reminds me of stardew valley


----------



## Blue Cup (Jun 11, 2019)

This is exactly what the series needed; A good swift kick to the butt and some innovation.

You want to decide everything in your town? This is how you get that.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

Nunnafinga said:


> Maybe it will be the opposite of New Leaf where you'll have to get on Kapp'n's boat in order to get to the mainland and Main Street instead of the island.



That's exactly what I was thinking.

This city may actually be back.


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

this gameplay on the treehouse looks great, im excited


----------



## ACNLOswald (Jun 11, 2019)

bro the map feels so blank no villager houses anywhere its just all trees lol


----------



## Tessie (Jun 11, 2019)

anyone else feels it’s way more inspired by Pocket Camp than New leaf? :/


----------



## Chris01 (Jun 11, 2019)

Yep, they really took 90% of it from pocket camp, guess they want you to spend more time grinding than actually playing and relaxing like in previous titles, still not 100% sold yet on it and at this rate I doubt I'll get a switch for it. But I'm gunna carry on watching and seeing what they reveal


----------



## Licorice (Jun 11, 2019)

Worst case scenario we still have our new leaf towns lol


----------



## Peter (Jun 11, 2019)

MARCH 2020 ARE YOU ****TING ME I'VE WAITED SO LONG SO VERY LONG


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Okay but...




Villagers now are able to just...Sitting on the ground.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 11, 2019)

oh yeah, I also laughed at nook footing you the bill at the end

ain't animal crossing without that nook debt


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

it honestly isnt as bad as everyone makes it to be. There is still the aspect of buying items if you dont want to craft them and pocket camp designs are the way of the future.


----------



## ACNLOswald (Jun 11, 2019)

why are there only two neighbors? the animals in animal crossing are like the best part ;o;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

The town looks so small...


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 11, 2019)

IT LOOKS SO DARN GOOD AFTER THAT TREEHOUSE STUFF


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2019)

Trailer Predictions-

1. September 2019- Will show off the amiibo aspect of the game as well as building places like the town hall and museum into the town. We'll see Isabelle, Blathers, Celeste, etc. Maybe constellations are shown here.
2. January 2020- Will show off the city/main street. It will be similar to City Folk, but you will have to fly to it. I think we may see the Able Sisters, Gracie Grace, Shrunk, and K.K. Slider there along with more. I predict it will be similar to how it was in HHD.
3. February 2020- We will get an entire direct. So much will be shown, so I'll just say that.


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

things to remember: you have the option to buy anything you could otherwise craft, so crafting isnt forced
isabelle has a 100% chance of showing up in the game somehow
the treehouse video showed only the very beginning of a town, so its obvious it will be bare
and that it will probably look different and improved in march. keep up hope guys!


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 11, 2019)

I like it more after watching the treehouse stuff. 
We don't need to panic about seeing 2 villagers I think they will expand naturally as you grow your Island. 
I have lots and lots of questions right now but i'm sure we will see an Animal Crossing direct around september / november with (even) better graphics and more info about details. 

I mean, where are the Able Sisters and where is Reese and where is everyone are they still camping??


----------



## ilpo (Jun 11, 2019)

Calm down. 

- It was* early gameplay*
- There was 2 villager houses, maybe one more every day until slots are full
- "Oh no so much grinding with crafting" but like... Grinding to fishing/bugs to make money in other AC games wasn't grind at all..? '_' 

I've always felt like there wasn't enough to do in previous AC games. Now when I could _really _decorate whole town/island sounds awesome. Well, maybe it's just me, I like crafting things. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 11, 2019)

So, now I know about this game. And thing is, I don't like the graphics of it, and the aspect of how the game plays. Yeah, its early in development, so it'll advance soon. Maybe when I hear more of the game it'll be alright.


----------



## Lavender. (Jun 11, 2019)

Licorice said:


> Worst case scenario we still have our new leaf towns lol



*plays acnl in pain*


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 11, 2019)

I just seen it on the treehouse and I absolutely love it! I was too quick to judge


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

Delayed until March 2020! GAH!!!! *throws chair*


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

Can we just talk about that one scene taking place in winter? Like how pretty the snow and everything
looks like and that the villager houses now looking much better than in New Leaf?


----------



## Neechan (Jun 11, 2019)

Question, where can I find that treehouse direct...can’t find it.


----------



## Campy (Jun 11, 2019)

Extremely excited for this game! Also can't wait to get back into this community, I haven't been active in years.

Loving the graphics personally. Did you see how shiny her character's hair was and how it moved while she walked? Amaaazing.


----------



## L0g1c (Jun 11, 2019)

Aaaaand Villagers still don't wear pants. Yeah.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

I like the idea of crafting items. It sort of reminds me of Stardew Valley/Story of Seasons.


----------



## Dracule (Jun 11, 2019)

I LOVE the graphics; they?re so pretty and clean. That sunset shot during autumn was gorgeous, ahhhh!

However, I don?t know how I feel about the ?island? concept. I never cared for that aspect of the other AC games, so I?m a little worried on what we?ll be allowed to do. It seems that the island can get big and there are going to be plenty of villagers, but I?m so iffy on it :T. I also really want to have the option of QR codes too! That?s what made a lot of people?s towns different, so I hope they include that part. Overall, I don?t know what to feel... it?s like an expanded Pocket Camp to me (and that?s not necessarily a good thing), haha.


----------



## Dacroze (Jun 11, 2019)

I watched the Direct and the Treehosue Live segment and I have to say I'm curious to see how it pans out. The graphics look awesome so far. It looks similar to the Mario Kart 8 track I think and the shadows and wind/moving leafs make it quite immersive.
I'm just missing most npcs and shops from previous games. Maybe they are in a separate are you can travel to with the plane? Maybe they have to be build, even though this might destroy the deserted island feel a bit.

A few other quick thoughts:
- The seasons in the southern hemisphere are now supported.
- There is no need for bridges anymore.
- 8 player multiplayer.
- Maybe the backpacks will have an actual function?


----------



## Neechan (Jun 11, 2019)

Neechan said:


> Question, where can I find that treehouse direct...can?t find it.



I found it (not too bad, but I?ll have to see more before i buy)


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2019)

At first right after watching the direct I felt disappointed, but then I went back later and watched it again and now I feel a lot more excited about it. I think it was just a lot different than what I was expecting, which is why I felt negatively about it at first.


----------



## Tri (Jun 11, 2019)

Wow, just had the chance to see the Treehouse. It looks like it’s taking cues from mobile town builder games, which isn’t really my thing, but I also got the one thing I was really hoping for (outdoor furniture placement!!!). Towns in this game are going to look crazy diverse and creative.

I’m liking the visual design a lot now. Especially the weedy grass and light effects that express the Summer sun glare. It looks like the villagers wear real tops, too, and not the patterns!

Between the Southern Hemisphere option, the crafting being complementary to the shop rotation, and crafting DIY book, it seems like there was a lot of consideration put into user experience this time round. Having the option to wait for furniture you haven’t seen in the catalog or craft it right away is great, assuming we can expand the stores to a comparable size as the previous games.

Noticed a pretty glaring problem with crafting though. The most frustrating part of the last games was inventory management, so they expanded it to 20 slots...while introducing new crap to pick up. WEEDS are put in your inventory. It baffles me why the crafting stuff isn't its own section that isn't competing with the rest of the things you carry. I’m at least thankful that they appear to stack automatically.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 11, 2019)

At first I wasn't that excited, but it is growing on me. I still have a few concerns but I am excited to see where things go as time progresses.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 11, 2019)

Im hopeing we learn more

1. We still have houses yes?
2. Did we get new characters?
3. Where are the shops?
4. Maybe i missed it im at work & someone can explain the miles to me?


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Im hopeing we learn more
> 
> 1. We still have houses yes?
> 2. Did we get new characters?
> ...



we still have houses. A lot of the treehouse and the gameplay from the trailer is from the very beginning but in the trailer we see villager houses and the player customizes the outside of their own home. There looks like there is one confirmed shop and that is tom nook’s little area. A big speculation from the fact that in the treehouse they were avoiding the airplane area and talking about it is we can travel to a big shopping area like city folks or in a lesser extent, new leaf. Another theory is that shops will be added later on when you start to develop the town


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 11, 2019)

Looks good so far. Better than I was expecting in some ways. The only concern I have is the only concern I've had all along - I really don't want to see microtransactions or paid DLC. I'm more OK with paid DLC than microtransactions, but I would like them to minimize it.  These videos did not make it clear if those things exist or not.

I think the thing that's throwing people off is the whole "island" aspect. This is not the same island that existed in previous games. It works the same way as your town did before. The main difference is it seems like you get to build the ENTIRE town from the ground up, as it was a deserted island when you first got there. In previous Animal Crossing games, they were already a partly established town, but now it's not. It's the only difference. Villagers with houses, you with a house, shops... those should all exist the same exact way. That's the feeling I got from those videos. You just need to get your town built up.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 11, 2019)

I am more excited after the treehouse event. But I have soooo many questions now!


----------



## minimoon (Jun 11, 2019)

The more I look at the map, the more obvious it is that your town isn't that different from before. The top part is rocky rather than beach, so will look like a regular town edge. Just one extra beach really.




But what do you think the lighter green part is at the top? Maybe that'll become main street?

I hope so, because I don't like having to travel to a different place all the time.

I guess this demo map might be quite different from the final one.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 11, 2019)

minimoon said:


> The more I look at the map, the more obvious it is that your town isn't that different from before. The top part is rocky rather than beach, so will look like a regular town edge. Just one extra beach really.
> 
> View attachment 226310
> 
> ...



Makes me wonder how different a map can look like. I mean, pretty sure there will be something like
map resetting again in this game, as I doubt that everyone will have a same looking map. I guess the
light green part can become something like the main street. Meanwhile, I do wonder what part that
airplane has, like, if you can use it to travel to other islands (kinda like the bus from City Folk) and if
it's also the replacement of New Leaf's train station.


----------



## r a t (Jun 11, 2019)

all I can say is

I

AM

EXCITED


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 11, 2019)

This is too... DIY-based. At least by what we've seen. I'm gutted.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 11, 2019)

minimoon said:


> But what do you think the lighter green part is at the top? Maybe that'll become main street?
> 
> I hope so, because I don't like having to travel to a different place all the time.
> 
> I guess this demo map might be quite different from the final one.



I think that's an elevated area, like in CF. I think you'll be able to choose where to build shops once you get more advanced though.


----------



## drowningfairies (Jun 11, 2019)

I really love how you can choose which hemisphere you are on now, so people can play within their season. 

Also animals in dresses and long sleeves? Sheep villagers in shirts? Different types of dresses? Sign me up. I'm really adoring the design of the game overall. Plus the hair looks so good.


----------



## pocky (Jun 11, 2019)

Yuki Nagato said:


> This is too... DIY-based. At least by what we've seen. I'm gutted.



I don't think the whole game is going to be based on that. They already said that you will have the option between buying items regularly and crafting them. 

They had limited time for their presentation so to me it just looks like they focused on that aspect of the game because it is new.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m kind of worried they might hold back on new furniture in this game to keep people playing pocket camp. Idk, i just hope this game has everything even if that means that pocket camp loses its appeal... but from a business standpoint I doubt they will want to lose all the $$ from the micro transactions in PC. I love PC but I can’t really see myself playing it when the Switch one comes out unless there’s some sort of integration between the two.


----------



## Sholee (Jun 11, 2019)

kayleee said:


> I’m kind of worried they might hold back on new furniture in this game to keep people playing pocket camp. Idk, i just hope this game has everything even if that means that pocket camp loses its appeal... but from a business standpoint I doubt they will want to lose all the $$ from the micro transactions in PC. I love PC but I can’t really see myself playing it when the Switch one comes out unless there’s some sort of integration between the two.



Let's hope the intergration between the two isn't microtransactions on the switch game. If they're pricing this game the same as most of their titles, in the $60 range, they're still benefiting even if people stop playing pocket camp. I know several people who do not spend any $$ in the app but will definitely pick up 1 or 2 copies of the game. Seeing as how ACNL sold over 12 million copies during it's life, I'm sure nintendo will be making much more with New Horizons than PC.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2019)

https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-will-let-you-decorate-the-1835421595

"Kotaku followed up with Nintendo after its Nintendo Direct presentation, and the company confirmed that you will be able to select your character’s skin tone in the game."

And there it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> I’m kind of worried they might hold back on new furniture in this game to keep people playing pocket camp. Idk, i just hope this game has everything even if that means that pocket camp loses its appeal... but from a business standpoint I doubt they will want to lose all the $$ from the micro transactions in PC. I love PC but I can’t really see myself playing it when the Switch one comes out unless there’s some sort of integration between the two.



I'd be more worried about "hey you can buy a package of hardwood and softwood and sticks for $5.99"


----------



## Auroralights3 (Jun 11, 2019)

oath2order said:


> https://kotaku.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-will-let-you-decorate-the-1835421595
> 
> "Kotaku followed up with Nintendo after its Nintendo Direct presentation, and the company confirmed that you will be able to select your character’s skin tone in the game."
> 
> ...



Id say this type of stuff is HIGHLY unlikely. Nintendo hasnt put microtransactions on any of their flagship games and especially seeing how they feel about microtransactions (they don’t really care for them too much) it would be pr suicide to put some in a 60 dollar game.

link for nintendo’s thoughts on MT:  https://www.google.com/amp/s/kotaku...ning-down-micro-transactions-i-1833100622/amp


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

I wonder if there will be another treehouse stream for Animal crosssing tomorrow.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

I did notice too that we still can't put campfires out during the day. They just burn forever. 

And the orb hands are back as well.

Whatever. I just want to play it already!


----------



## minimoon (Jun 11, 2019)

HappyTails said:


> I did notice too that we still can't put campfires out during the day.



Really? I thought in the treehouse gameplay they lit the fire when they wanted it lit.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 11, 2019)

minimoon said:


> Really? I thought in the treehouse gameplay they lit the fire when they wanted it lit.



They were able to light and unlight the campfire but I dont think they showed if you could or not with the bonfire.


----------



## Liability (Jun 11, 2019)

as much as i want to choose skin tone, i liked being able to tan. it felt natural to tan. i hope they still implement tanning, but when the tan wears off, your skin tone goes back to what you originally chose


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah I meant the bonfire not the campfire. 

I was likely jumping to conclusion. I don't know a thing. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found this video. I think it was just posted to YouTube. Apologizes if it was posted here already. 






I think this was a bit more detail. I think. I don't know.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 11, 2019)

there is definitely a emphasis on crafting this time around. That presentation actually gives us a better glimpse of what is to come. You can tell they were inspired by other games from this generation with crafting and customizations.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How can Nintendo mess this up? .... microtransactions for furniture and other items


----------



## satine (Jun 11, 2019)

I just hope that the Stardew Valley and Pocket Camp similarities end with what we've already seen and are not added on to any further. 

Don't need them to take inspiration for their major end-all be-all AC Switch game from a few moderately dull spin offs.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2019)

Very excited for this game. I think it looks great visually (and with the user interfaces). To those worrying about the game looking too basic, just remember that this gameplay demo was just to show off crafting. There are clearly many more features in the game that they haven't even showed yet - which is why the game still has 9 months before launch.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 11, 2019)

I"m excited!


----------



## Scarfy (Jun 11, 2019)

I love islands/tropical themes and I love crafting. This rules.  I can't wait until we get another in-depth direct when New Horizons is a little more polished. (Late Autumn maybe?)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 12, 2019)

ok, watched the parts of the treehouse stream I didn't catch and I also like how nook miles are basically new leaf badges, but with actual rewards for completing them beyond pure bragging rights

(also, am I the only one that just thought poke miles with them at first?)


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 12, 2019)

The biggest impact was the *voice*. The voice of fat Nookling had been no change till NL but in new game, it's different! I don't like it!!


----------



## SnakeEater (Jun 12, 2019)

Haven't heard many talk about this, but during the gameplay section they said you can play with either the northern or southern hemisphere. This is cool because now I can celebrate toy day in the Summer.


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 12, 2019)

So many people are in panic right now. I am sure it will appeal to most players when it's finished. We have still the old way of buying things, we have more freedom with the outdoor furniture. I am sure there will be shops and festivals! Don't forget it's an empty island at first but you will build it up - so why no shops? Or more villagers? That's because in the demo it was the beginning of the game. 
We will see dearly beloved npcs and stuff. We will have more to do (nooks miles) and can be so creative with decorations! 

So don't feel sad because it's nothing for you. In the end it will be a regular AC with new features which are possible optional. I'm sure the graphics will look better in the final version. For me they where zu blend and to bright. 

There was also an interview after the treehouse with the devs. Shops and Isabelle are pretty much confirmed. 

https://m.ign.com/articles/2019/06/12/is-isabelle-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons-yes-e3-2019


----------



## hellFlower (Jun 12, 2019)

i am insanely excited!! new horizons has everything i've ever wanted... tiered towns are back, split rivers are back, i can place furniture outside, i can dig up grass to make a path, not to mention the fact that i can finally play with the seasons matched up to where i live!! one thing i thought was interesting is that it looks like the flowers look sort of like how they originally did in acnl! the trees are bigger again too! i hope they keep them like that, i always liked how big acnl's original trees looked!

aaaah i can't wait until march!! i really hope we get a developer roundtable like we did for acnl!


----------



## projectx1991 (Jun 12, 2019)

That article is really interesting. So essentially, everyone’s towns could be completely different in terms of vibe and amenities depending on not necessarily just paying back debt but also the upgrades you make.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

projectx1991 said:


> That article is really interesting. So essentially, everyone’s towns could be completely different in terms of vibe and amenities depending on not necessarily just paying back debt but also the upgrades you make.



I love that, but I also hate that. The only reason I hate it is because it makes me want to have 2 towns. lol


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

Do you think we will hear more today


----------



## azkirby (Jun 12, 2019)

Maybe I read too much into it, but I think we could possibly create our own river. When you take a close look at the map, the river has a lot of rough edges. Which seems to be a bit odd if the river is pre-made.
If this is already confirmed/deconfirmed, then my bad.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Do you think we will hear more today



Probably not, unless there's a demo at E3 for the E3 attendees to play. I haven't heard specifically if there is or not, but I doubt they would have one. The game is a bit far out for that.

We should hear more during Directs later this year.


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

DJStarstryker said:


> Probably not, unless there's a demo at E3 for the E3 attendees to play. I haven't heard specifically if there is or not, but I doubt they would have one. The game is a bit far out for that.
> 
> We should hear more during Directs later this year.



Oh cool thank you! Im just excited to hear more about new animals and stuff


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

I hope its not too long before we hears new but not so soon where we spend the next 9 months going crazy waiting for the game


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> I hope its not too long before we hears new but not so soon where we spend the next 9 months going crazy waiting for the game



The next general direct will probably be in September but we could get an animal crossing direct anytime in the next 9 months. It's hard to say.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm crossing my fingers that since our mode of transportation is by plane, we can see Champ again. No offense to Porter, but there is no train here, so he is not needed.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm calling for New Horizions to be shown off again in a Winter Direct. (Maybe a November Direct?)


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

WeiMoote said:


> I'm calling for New Horizions to be shown off again in a Winter Direct. (Maybe a November Direct?)



I vote november


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm glad they announced the game. I kinda don't like having to wait another nine months, but I bet the wait will be worth it. The trailer and the tree house game play was really good and I'm so excited for the new game. This game will give me the chance to start fresh with Animal Crossing and really make something great!


----------



## acornavenue (Jun 12, 2019)

Not going to lie. I am upset its coming out in match because i wish i didnt hvae to wait so long for winter because winter looka so amazing. What are the odds it could come out sooner?


----------



## TheRealWC (Jun 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Not going to lie. I am upset its coming out in march because i wish i didn't have to wait so long for winter because winter looka so amazing. What are the odds it could come out sooner?



It won't. It was most likely going to release holiday season this year, but since we have a release date, Nintendo will stick to that. So unfortunately you probably won't get to play this winter. But, on the bright side, you'll get to play in the spring when everything is green and happy and there's a ton of bugs and fish to catch (assuming you're in the Northern hemisphere).


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 12, 2019)

erialrose said:


> Not going to lie. I am upset its coming out in match because i wish i didnt hvae to wait so long for winter because winter looka so amazing. What are the odds it could come out sooner?



I don't even know how I'm going to survive the winter without this game. I thought I wouldn't have to make it the whole way through winter without it. I'm good now, but I get so depressed in the winter and Animal Crossing makes it much more tolerable.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr. Cat said:


> I don't even know how I'm going to survive the winter without this game. I thought I wouldn't have to make it the whole way through winter without it. I'm good now, but I get so depressed in the winter and Animal Crossing makes it much more tolerable.



Hey, nothing's stopping you from playing one of the existing games.


----------



## faithmads (Jun 12, 2019)

not sure if this was already said, but im wondering if any of the shops that we had previously are buildable? for example, could you build a museum of some sort in your town? the museum in new leaf is the only reason i did any fishing or bug collecting... also, they said you can build it up to a city life of some sort, so do you think there will be anything like the cafe that you could place in your town? just wondering if thats a possibility at all


----------



## Dracule (Jun 13, 2019)

faithmads said:


> not sure if this was already said, but im wondering if any of the shops that we had previously are buildable? for example, could you build a museum of some sort in your town? the museum in new leaf is the only reason i did any fishing or bug collecting... also, they said you can build it up to a city life of some sort, so do you think there will be anything like the cafe that you could place in your town? just wondering if thats a possibility at all



Yup, most of us have been wondering how this aspect is going to fit into New Horizons. Some suggested that it could play opposite of the main town/Kapp’n island visit dynamic (ex: we would be the small island visiting the mainland of shops and what-not). Although, I have a feeling we might be able to expand the island to the point of creating permanent buildings (or at least that’s my hope).


----------



## minimoon (Jun 13, 2019)

It sounds like you'll be able to build/unlock the museum etc. from the latest article on IGN:

?Once that island is there, then how it develops is something that will probably seem familiar to existing fans. We feel that we were able to provide a new experience but not lose what is familiar with the Animal Crossing franchise.?

Nogami said the elements and buildings of the town we unlock won?t be in the same order as New Leaf's, however."

https://m.ign.com/articles/2019/06/13/how-tom-nook-uses-his-money-and-14-more-details-about-animal-crossing-new-horizons-e3-2019


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 13, 2019)

minimoon said:


> It sounds like you'll be able to build/unlock the museum etc. from the latest article on IGN:
> 
> “Once that island is there, then how it develops is something that will probably seem familiar to existing fans. We feel that we were able to provide a new experience but not lose what is familiar with the Animal Crossing franchise.”
> 
> ...



I did think it was interesting to see that the villagers will have a debt to Tom Nook too. All of these loans are why he can afford planes now.


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 13, 2019)

Just increase the max villager cap to like 12 or 15 and don't cut any villagers from NL and that'll be great. New and returning villagers would be great too.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 13, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> Just increase the max villager cap to like 12 or 15 and don't cut any villagers from NL and that'll be great. New and returning villagers would be great too.



I hope they are increasing villager count. Feels like they should. Apparently we can have 8 players now in a town. Feels like it'd be weird to have that many players and not more villagers too.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 13, 2019)

the game looks really good I am looking forward to playing it


----------



## Villager Fan (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't know if anyone noticed this, but it looks like Sheep villagers now wear shirts instead of scarves. 


Eunice wearing a long-sleeve shirt

I think it's pretty cool that animals can also wear different cuts of clothing too, as you can see by Freya’s long sleeve shirt as well.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 13, 2019)

http://www.cinelinx.com/news/animal-crossing-new-horizons-new-features/
Not sure if posted yet. but this link says New Horizons will Include 8-player Multiplayer, which was "hinted".



> Cooperative play is initiated via your cell phone using the “Call an Islander” app, allowing up to eight players to join you on your island to craft, clean up, or chill.


----------



## Neechan (Jun 13, 2019)

Apparently resetting lost his job in new horizons due to auto Saving that will be implemented according to an article by Mashable https://mashable.com/article/mr-resetti-animal-crossing-new-horizons-laid-off/....I really hope manual saving still exists since botw does this, but you can still save manually (besides resetti even got mad at me even when I saved’


----------



## minimoon (Jun 13, 2019)

Villager Fan said:


> Don't know if anyone noticed this, but it looks like Sheep villagers now wear shirts instead of scarves.
> 
> 
> Eunice wearing a long-sleeve shirt
> ...



This makes me very happy and I've no idea why! I think some clothing designs just didn't work as a sleeveless tank.


----------



## mayorapple (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but someone on the subreddit pointed out that Timmy or Tommy was wandering around outside and that this likely means shopkeepers/other npcs will be able to leave their buildings and be out in the environment!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 13, 2019)

HappyTails said:


> I did notice too that we still can't put campfires out during the day. They just burn forever.
> 
> And the orb hands are back as well.
> 
> Whatever. I just want to play it already!



I just want to comment again that you can indeed light and unlight the bonfire.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Soooo um I heard from someone that there'd be a second Animal Crossing session, guess they lied? 

Lmao I got my hopes up


----------



## Burumun (Jun 14, 2019)

lars708 said:


> Soooo um I heard from someone that there'd be a second Animal Crossing session, guess they lied?
> 
> Lmao I got my hopes up



That's what I thought, though, too. They said something in the Treehouse about showing online multiplayer later, or something like that, and it never got shown. 

Not saying I'm right and there will actually still be more (isn't E3 over?), just that that's what I thought, as well.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2019)

Burumun said:


> That's what I thought, though, too. They said something in the Treehouse about showing online multiplayer later, or something like that, and it never got shown.
> 
> Not saying I'm right and there will actually still be more (isn't E3 over?), just that that's what I thought, as well.



Hm I see well let's hope they will show us more


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah, E3's over.

So now I guess there's some speculation on what to expect for the next trailer.


----------



## pocky (Jun 15, 2019)

have you guys seen this interview? https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/06/12/is-isabelle-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons-yes-e3-2019


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2019)

I like how us players freak out when we can finally make our own paths like, "OH YES WE CAN MAKE OUR OWN PATHS NOW". If it was a person who has never been into the series before, they'd probably just say, "oh, that's nice". Man, our passion for the series is shining.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2019)

Burumun said:


> That's what I thought, though, too. They said something in the Treehouse about showing online multiplayer later, or something like that, and it never got shown.
> 
> Not saying I'm right and there will actually still be more (isn't E3 over?), just that that's what I thought, as well.



Yeah I heard that too.

They must have meant 'later' as in, in another trailer or gameplay reveal in a later Nintendo Direct, not literally later during E3. It wasn't really specified so I think our optimism in excitement just assumed sooner than later.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Jun 16, 2019)

The Nook Miles icon from the NH phone looks like the Catbus from My Neighbor Totoro. Didn't know about that.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

MysteriousSpirit said:


> The Nook Miles icon from the NH phone looks like the Catbus from My Neighbor Totoro. Didn't know about that.
> View attachment 226391
> View attachment 226390



I think it's supposed to be a raccoon like Tom, Timmy and Tommy Nook.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 19, 2019)

lars708 said:


> I think it's supposed to be a raccoon like Tom, Timmy and Tommy Nook.



Its a cat. It's called the Catbus. Cat


----------



## lars708 (Jun 21, 2019)

B3N said:


> Its a cat. It's called the Catbus. Cat



I know that but this was about the icon dammy

did u read


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 22, 2019)

lars708 said:


> I know that but this was about the icon dammy
> 
> did u read



Do you even read D:


----------



## Ribiveer (Jun 23, 2019)

Really nitpicky opinion incoming, but I'm not a fan of how the pupils look on the players. I dunno, just having the eyes one color looked better to me.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 23, 2019)

Have we found out whether amiibo cards work for the new game? I know alot of people have spent $$$ for their collections, it would be a shame for them not to be used again


----------



## DrewAC (Jun 23, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Have we found out whether amiibo cards work for the new game? I know alot of people have spent $$$ for their collections, it would be a shame for them not to be used again



They confirmed there would be _some_ sort of compatibility, but nothing specific.



> *Aya Kyogoku:* Given the number of cards and figures available, we obviously think New Horizons will be compatible with amiibo, but I can not tell you more about this compatibility at this stage of development.


----------

